# My Kitten Alfie at 6 weeks.



## Sleepy_Tigeress (Feb 2, 2004)

This is my first post so will probs not come out right....


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hmm, I couldn't see it.


----------



## Sleepy_Tigeress (Feb 2, 2004)

Aww man, it was working a second ago  Its yahoo thats the problem. Do you have any ideas where i could hold my pics on the web? :?:


----------



## Sleepy_Tigeress (Feb 2, 2004)

I think it's working now


----------



## Sleepy_Tigeress (Feb 2, 2004)

And this is him now......Nearly a year old..


----------



## Weesie (Jan 4, 2004)

He is very cute! I love his colors. (((=


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

It's funny how different looking they can look - he looks much less orange older.

Cut cat though - I like small cats. Well - he looks small anyway.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

The 1st adult pic is such a good picture of him. His fur looks so white. The innocent expression on his face reminds me of Padunk's cat Elly, except she is a calico. What a cutie!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

oh gosh! he is so adorable!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

He is very cute!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He is so cute, especially in the current pictures. I think he looks like my Sugar except Sugar is grey/white... :lol:


----------



## Sleepy_Tigeress (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks for all your replies  Bean, he is quite small for a grown cat, dunno y, coz he eats like a horse! :lol:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

queen of the nile said:


> The 1st adult pic is such a good picture of him. His fur looks so white. The innocent expression on his face reminds me of Padunk's cat Elly, except she is a calico. What a cutie!


lol, Elly's far from innocent! :wink: 

Alfie is a very cute cat. I love his markings.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

awww he is so cute


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What a lovely baby!


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

He is really cute! His coat is so bright and clean!


----------



## Sleepy_Tigeress (Feb 2, 2004)

Chocolate said:


> He is really cute! His coat is so bright and clean!


Thanks  It's probably because he's an indoor cat lol


----------

